# Web Easy Professional



## cannonball (Nov 14, 2004)

I am unable to load Web Easy Professional 5. It loaded originally but now will not load on "double click" or "open". I have uninstalled and reinstalled (w/o virus checkers) ad nauseum. The opening screen appears momentarily then NOTHING. 

Any suggestions,

thanks
cb


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Sounds silly but have you tried rebooting or installing in safe mode?


----------



## cannonball (Nov 14, 2004)

Actually it was a good idea; at least one I hadn't tried. I uninstalled completely and reinstalled in the safe mode. Results were the same. Intro screen then nothing. I really appreciate your response however. Any further thoughts?

thanks,
rich


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Give this a shot, it's copied from VCOM's web site:
http://v-com.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/v...D0xMDImcF9wcm9kX2x2bDE9MTkmcF9wYWdlPTI*&p_li=



> This can be resolved as follows:
> 
> 1) Make sure in windows you have the options set so you can see all files
> on your computer.
> ...


Let me know if this works...


----------



## cannonball (Nov 14, 2004)

How's this for a simple answer? I finally got this from V-com and it works perfectly. Pass it on.
I'd suggest deleting the vcomWeb.ini file from the "c:\documents and
settings\USERNAME\Application Data\VCOM\Web Easy Professional" folder,
then run Web Easy again.​
thanks for your help


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

haha, beautifully simple...


----------

